# Beach Gathering - Sam's Beach - Saturday 4/27



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OK, I'm starting a new thread to make it official.

We will have a beach gathering at Sam's Beach (between Access #5 and #6) in Surfside on April 27. The spot we normally choose is about 1 mile east of Access #5 (between 5 & 6), where the first stand of vegetation is.

Thanks to Galveston Yankee for posting the directions:



Galveston Yankee said:


> It's easy to get to. From San Luis Pass, go down the Blue Water Highway until you get to access point number 6 and turn right once on the beach. From Surfside, go up the Blue Water Highway until you get to access point number 5 and turn left once on the beach. Distance to drive from either access point depends on where people stop to camp, which is usually behind the area where there are still some salt cedars.


Here's the area on Google Maps. The spot this map centers on is the entrance at Access #6 (at the condos). Access #5 is a couple miles west (closer to Surfside).

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...5234,-95.16175&spn=0.007232,0.006394&t=h&z=17

Post up if'n you're gonna make it! :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Assuming the same stand of vegetation is still there, here are the GPS coordinates of where we should be --> 29.034111,-95.176709


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Right here. :cheers: August 2010 gathering


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I am going to be out of town that weekend....tell the rest of CCCF folks hello from me...JAWS ....

This handle was taken on 2 cool so had to go with Cypress Jaws...


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I was planning on fishing that area that weekend anyways. It would be awesome to meet some 2Coolers. Hopefully the weed isn't in yet by then. We'll have a big red trailer, you won't be able to miss us.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Unless something comes up suddenly we will be there. We have it marked on the calendar.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Three weeks from today. Who's planning to be there?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Assuming the same stand of vegetation is still there, here are the GPS coordinates of where we should be --> 29.034111,-95.176709


It is. We were there the other day. Almost exactly 1.1 miles west of the apartments at Access #6. Cya there, Guy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Lookin' good for me and hopefully even Miss Pam. This is her favorite time of year to be on the beach. Not to cold....not to hot....kinda just about right.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Shadman, bring all the firewood and nasa ice


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

That stretch will always be Sam's Beach. Glad to hear that the name stuck.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be there! What time y'all thinkin'? I'm thinkin' 10am 'til Sunday. Afterparty at Blockade Runners.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I'm there!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Will be in Paint Rock, Texas on the Concho River chasing those wild turkey birds. Hope everybody has a great time. 

HH


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Grumble, grumble, grumble...

the North Coast contingent will be on the beach from the 13th to the 20th. . . (gripe.... gripe... fuss... and cuss)... 

I promise I won't bring any flares for the bonfire this time !


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I might be there... just have to see what I have going on that day... probably fishing. I haven't attended a Surfside gathering since 2010.... and it was the largest 2Cool gathering I've ever attended.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, can't make it this go-around. Hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

JIM_D said:


> I promise I won't bring any flares for the bonfire this time !


HAHA I remember that! Everybody was like OH ****!! haha


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

is this a kayak camping thing sounds great we have a flat jon boat too heavy to carry - info would be great


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff, I'll be there on Saturday for a while in the afternoon. Don't think that Rainy will be coming.

I might run to the deer lease and pull the camper back. If I do, I'll be there Friday night through Sunday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool, see you there! I'm looking for a trailer to rent or borrow, so there is a possibility I may spend both Friday and Saturday nights, but not sure yet. If not, I'll be there bright and early on Saturday.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

If anyone heads out Friday night and has a spare bunk, give me a call. I might spend that night on the beach and head out to BR's in the AM, then come back for the gathering.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

As of now our plan is to spend Saturday night out there as long as it isn't to windy for our tent.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah, you might say Jim D was the "light" of the party. Like to be there but we will be stuck here in Florida.


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

We'll walk on down and say "hi!" You'll recognize us by the "red dog."


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could go---i did get to go to the texas city dike get together was a fine time


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I bought a 5th wheel today, so I'll be there Friday and Saturday nights. 

Sandy, you've got a place to sleep. Can't promise a bed, as I have a friend coming with me, but there's plenty of room in the fiver for a sleeping bag or air mattress if you've got one.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Question. That stretch is Brazoria county, right? Camping is allowed, right?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Camping is not only allowed it is recommended!  There is no number for the amount of nights I've spent there in my trusty tent. Those days are now relegated to the past for me but you young fellers are missin' a fine experience if you don't gettcha some beach campin' there.

Never crowded and always a good time. I can't say how much I miss it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I hope to!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

is this a kayaking deal or is everyone welcome, some info would be great. My wife and I love fishing and catching is even better.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

sea hunt 202 said:


> is this a kayaking deal or is everyone welcome, some info would be great. My wife and I love fishing and catching is even better.


 Bring what ya got. If that's a yak, fine. If that's a pair of flip flops that you like to surf fish in, that's fine too. I went to one of these a couple of years back, a great time... I'm going to try to make it myself..


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

sea hunt 202 said:


> is this a kayaking deal or is everyone welcome, some info would be great. My wife and I love fishing and catching is even better.


Open to everyone! Some people will fish and many will spend their time talking and meeting new folks. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Now I will have to see if the wife is on call and talk her into a day trip.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Open to everyone! Some people will fish and many will spend their time talking and meeting new folks. Whatever floats your boat.


Besides beer, will more beer be needed? Lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spot light fisherman said:


> Besides beer, will more beer be needed? Lol


No, but a bunch of extra beer would help...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

& firewood


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And guitars.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> We'll have a big red trailer, you won't be able to miss us.


*Good thing I have something now to look for to find the group. That's a sweet looking fishing setup.*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Gary said:


> And guitars.


Good point Gary. A 2cool Beach Gathering just wouldn't be the same without acoustic guitarS and a healthy campfire!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Wurd Bro, how bout hookin us up with some Zepparella, Unplugged.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Wurd Bro, how bout hookin us up with some Zepparella, Unplugged.


I dont know about unplugged. :mpd:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Gary said:


> I dont know about unplugged. :mpd:


Oh My. Jimmy Page she's not but I think I'm in love.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*RATS!!!*



Walkin' Jack said:


> Lookin' good for me and hopefully even Miss Pam. This is her favorite time of year to be on the beach. Not to cold....not to hot....kinda just about right.


Dang it!! Looks like we are not going to be able to make it after all. Originally I was required to be up in North Central Texas on Monday for an important event. That meant that Sunday was my travel day. That would not have interfered with my plan to be there most of the day Saturday.

For reasons beyond my control the event has been changed to Sunday and that means that Saturday is going to have to be my travel day. So y'all go ahead and talk bad about me. All I ask is that you hoist a cold one in my honor and post up lots of pics. I was really looking forward to this one. sigh.......sad_smiles


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> For reasons beyond my control the event has been changed to Sunday and that means that Saturday is going to have to be my travel day. So y'all go ahead and talk bad about me. All I ask is that you hoist a cold one in my honor and post up lots of pics. I was really looking forward to this one. sigh.......sad_smiles


Sorry to hear you can't make it, Jack. Lucky for you, this forum doesn't have a pink tutu award for those who don't show. 

As of now, the weather liars are calling for a high of 82 and partly cloudy. Should be a beautiful day! :cheers:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it, Jack. Lucky for you, this forum doesn't have a pink tutu award for those who don't show.  :cheers:


I'd say Y'ALL are the lucky ones there. Remember, once something has been seen it can never be unseen! :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Why do the gatherings ALWAYS conflict with my other plans? Did one of yall hack into my computer to find out what days I can't make it and then plan accordingly? 

Have fun yall and be safe. Drink all ya want, but stay the night! Not worth it!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Will 007 be there to fall into the fire countless times?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

See yall there!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I will be bringing koozies!!!! Btw the way, maybe I missed it but what time does this start on Saturday?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I will try and be there


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thinking about it, that is if I can catch a break from school work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

We are not going to be able to make it this time. We have a previous commitment. I am sure good times will be had by all. At least the past gatherings were like that.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I plan to be there early evening on Friday and stay through late morning on Sunday. Most people who are only visiting for the day will begin showing up by mid-morning on Saturday.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm trying to convince the missus to camp Fri & Sat nights but she doesn't sound too thrilled about that plan. ?????? haha I think it sounds awesome!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> I'm trying to convince the missus to camp Fri & Sat nights but she doesn't sound too thrilled about that plan. ?????? haha I think it sounds awesome!


That is what Rex and I are doing but we will only be camping out Saturday night.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks like we've got a good crowd building. Who else plans to make it?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I live close by and plan on stopping in Saturday afternoon


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I'm in, draggin travel trailer in about mid morning on Saturday... Been too long since I had sand in every crevice of my body...LOL
Gonna bring some stuff to cook, just not sure what, maybe hotwings, maybe a couple sacks of crawfish. Hell I dont know yet.
If nothing changes, which it won't if I can help it, da Badhabit will be onsite and givin it hell... WooHooo
:dance::bounce::cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, another overnighter! :cheers:

Pull up as close as you like to mine, but be forewarned that I'll have a generator running at least part of the night and it isn't one of the quiet Hondas. Tent campers should be especially aware.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I am going to try and make it around midday. Have me something to eat before sundown Darrell! LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will be swinging by in the Dodge Saturday afternoon sometime. I would love to stay overnight, but can't. Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces and some new ones too.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> I'm in, draggin travel trailer in about mid morning on Saturday... Been too long since I had sand in every crevice of my body...LOL
> Gonna bring some stuff to cook, just not sure what, maybe hotwings, maybe a couple sacks of crawfish. Hell I dont know yet.
> If nothing changes, which it won't if I can help it, da Badhabit will be onsite and givin it hell... WooHooo
> :dance::bounce::cheers:





Haute Pursuit said:


> I am going to try and make it around midday. Have me something to eat before sundown Darrell! LOL


 Looks like you better cook a lot extra Darrell if Haute in Pursuit of free food is showing up.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I plan on TRYING to make it out there... just won't be the same without having a Jeep


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

It's official now. I will be there tent camping with my 15 year old daughter. That's all she wanted for her birthday. "Daddy, will you take me to another gathering on Sam's Beach?" The REALLY good news is that the infamous 2cooler, "COOLCHANGE" will be camping with us too. Yes, guitar and all. Thanks Shadman. Your timing for this one made a fifteen year old girls' dream come true! You Da Man, Guy


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> The REALLY good news is that the infamous 2cooler, "COOLCHANGE" will be camping with us too. Yes, guitar and all.


Dang it!! Y'all are KILLN' me!! Have I mentioned how much I hate that I have to miss this'n? :headknock 
Somebody...anybody...EVERYbody please take and post a lot of pics. Vicariously is the only way I'm gonna get to experience this good time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> I'm in, draggin travel trailer in about mid morning on Saturday... Been too long since I had sand in every crevice of my body...LOL
> Gonna bring some stuff to cook, just not sure what, maybe hotwings, maybe a couple sacks of crawfish. Hell I dont know yet.
> If nothing changes, which it won't if I can help it, da Badhabit will be onsite and givin it hell... WooHooo
> :dance::bounce::cheers:





FREON said:


> Looks like you better cook a lot extra Darrell if Haute in Pursuit of free food is showing up.


Don't forget to bring your teeth old timer! :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Dang it!! Y'all are KILLN' me!! Have I mentioned how much I hate that I have to miss this'n? :headknock
> Somebody...anybody...EVERYbody please take and post a lot of pics. Vicariously is the only way I'm gonna get to experience this good time.


and, someone please catch a hardhead in Jacks honor... :fishy: :biggrin:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> And guitars.


Gary, I'll bring my Tak and some blues harps. You play the guitar and I'll blow some blues. Of course, I haven't played the harps in years, so it might be a little fun(ny).

Jeff, I didn't run to get the camper today, so I'll only be there Saturday.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> and, someone please catch a hardhead in Jacks honor... :fishy: :biggrin:


ROTFLMAO! 2funny.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> ROTFLMAO! 2funny.


Yes by all means. But please, none of them over 6". I wanna keep it real...:tongue:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Gary, I'll bring my Tak and some blues harps. You play the guitar and I'll blow some blues. .


Well now. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'll be down there Friday night. :dance: :sheepy: :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I should be there between 5-6PM tomorrow and bringing a friend of mine. CoachLaw and MEGABYTE will be hanging out with us also, so if anyone wants to come down tomorrow night, come on with your bad self! 

When everyone shows up, look for my burgundy F-250 pulling a Jayco 5th wheel travel trailer. I'll be between Access #5 and #6, closer to #5. See the link in one of the first posts in this thread that shows the exact location where we should be.

See you there! :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I plan on TRYING to make it out there... just won't be the same without having a Jeep


That was a nice ride!

Even came with it's own tiny parachute to help pull logs. haha :slimer:


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> I'll be down there Friday night. :dance: :sheepy: :cheers:


ill get there this evening!... ill be in a maroon dodge 2500 pullin my white trailer!...got lights and washers!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We're on the beach! Look for this rig tomorrow. Beach is clean and water looks decent (though a bit rough right now).


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Jeff, any mosquitoes yet? We should be there by noon tomorrow. If you need us to pick up ice or anything else just give me or Rick a call. Manana, Guy


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Nope can't make it, the wife and I will be headed to London and on to Normandy!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had some skeeters start bothering us around 3AM but we were headed to bed anyway. Nothing before that, though. See y'all later today! We're just crashing, but the 8 of us will be up an around mid-morning.


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Shootin' for around noonish or so*

We have a little runnin' to do before we head that way. See y'all soon!

Rex and Heather


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am heading that way shortly.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Somebody's bound to have a smart phone, how about a pic? Would've liked to have been there.

SG2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

its a comin south....lots of rain, lightning....be safe....keep a eye on the radar...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> its a comin south....lots of rain, lightning....be safe....keep a eye on the radar...


No rain South of Eagle Point so far. I'd be down there if I wasn't going to stick my PB trout just after daylight. Have Fun! :brew:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Severe Thunderstorms watch until 1 am. Stay safe out there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We just got back and I just talked to Badhabit to tell him to fire the smart phones up.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope the campers were prepared! 

http://houston.justweather.com/?default=true#position=4%2Fw129

Getting Mighty Close!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The one southeast of Victoria is the one they best hope misses them. We have had small hail and a good 2 inches of rain here at the house in the last hour. There's not much room to work with on Sam's beach these days. Shadman and Badhabit may both have waterfront property. I hope the ones tenting it had the good sense to break camp and run for it. Turns out, we left just in time. I barely did get my big kite back down. It took me and Stacy both. Comcast TV and internet is down here too. I mean out for the count down. No TV.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hope they are aware of the approaching weather and have gotten out of there.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I just left a message on Hookup's phone. Whether or not his phone is working there is anyone's guess. That stuff coming off Victoria just formed a classic hook pattern. Not good. I am on my air card backup for backup plan. Comcast is down for the count.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kinda makes me feel better about missing it.... Hope everybody gets battened down in time for whatever hits them...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mont said:


> That stuff coming off Victoria just formed a classic hook pattern. Not good.
> 
> The cell in front of that is starting a clockwise rotation & might push it right down on top of them. Sure hope it doesn't.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Word......


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*beach patry*

Went by today and met a few great folks, could not stay as I was with my wife, We needed to get home and cook a few fish and crabs. Thanks for the invite- we will be there next time and stay overnite as we are looking for something to stay in.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope those who are staying over night didn't washed away.
It was good to see those of you who I know and great to meet those of you who I haven't met before. I would have liked to stay longer but we are trying to squeeze a lot into a few weeks. Would have also liked to chat more but was very busy chasing a four year old.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Badhabit just got a text through to me saying they were OK. He's gonna put the tent campers up in his RV. None of them needed to be driving when I left there at 4. I would imagine that goes double right about now.

Al, it was good seeing you today. We need to bottle up and sell that kiddo's energy and we could both quit work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone brought up the word "Allison" yet?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MT Stringer said:


> Has anyone brought up the word "Allison" yet?


yea, no kidding and people wonder why I won't camp down there anymore. It's a good 3 feet lower post Ike than it was then.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing Crazy...But they are getting rain. :cloud:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just got home from Jamaica Beach. Was going to head across the bridge, but decided to go north. My sister and BIL are camping in Jamaica Beach with 3 other families and a bunch of Girl Scouts. I just texted my BIL to tell him about the storms in Victoria. I sure hope it passes around them and the folks in Surfside.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I made it home ok, just a lot later than I should have. Left the beach around 5:45 and got home about 9:30. This morning it was a 2.5 hour trip. Whatever **** happened on 288 near the loop, I was right there for, right when it started raining hard on me. I tried to take the tollway and ended up in a parking lot for an hour. There were more red and blues than I could count. Looked like they had all access roads shut down. I'm really glad to have some cold beers waiting on me when I got in. Wife felt bad for me being stuck in traffic and unloaded the whole truck for me.

I don't know if I was better off being on the road or the beach, but the beach would have been more fun. It was great to meet everyone and share some BS.

It's just now starting to rain here in CS. One more beer and I'm going to take the nap I was thinking about on the way back.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Left my beloved 10 year old cell phone at the beach.  If'n it's ruined, I can deal. Just need the SIM card. Please PM if you found it. Shadman has the number where I can be reached. - Sandy


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Left my beloved 10 year old cell phone at the beach.  If'n it's ruined, I can deal. Just need the SIM card. Please PM if you found it. Shadman has the number where I can be reached. - Sandy


I didn't know phones that old had SIM cards.  Hope it is located.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> Left my beloved 10 year old cell phone at the beach.  If'n it's ruined, I can deal. Just need the SIM card. Please PM if you found it. Shadman has the number where I can be reached. - Sandy


I know we saw the phone right where you left it and some one must have picked it up for you.
When the lightning started getting closer together we took off for the house and tenters were dealing with their set ups too.
Not sure if all piled into the RV's or their trucks. but guitars were being played to the beat of the thunder for a while!!!!!!
I live cliose by so we headed that way.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Talking to Hooked up this morning, if anyone is going that way, bring a good shovel. Shad's RV sank in quite a bit over night. Everyone was damp, but accounted for.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think we are gunna need pics.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Cell phone found! Thanks to Shadman!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I think we are gunna need pics.


And I have them for you Amigo!  Guitars around the campfire, general gathering pics, Before AND after storm pics. I have a HUGE equipment cleanup going on right now so it may take a while. Despite what the forecasters said, Y'all really missed out on a 2cool Beach Gathering! Will post pics a little later today. Guy


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

it was good to meet all of u i had a blast.... i think i drank enough beer over the past 2 days to be good for a while!!!!! good thing u found ur phone sandi..i seen u get a lil teary eyed lookin for it!!!...lol...j/k...lookin forward to the next one


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time as always! It was good to hang out with old friends and meet some new ones. We did get shut down around 9 or so by the rain, but we moved it inside for a bit, then got some good sleep.

Thanks for giving me a pull this morning, Darrell! The trailer tires weren't budging and I was just digging myself in deeper since the tide was still lapping at my tires when we went to leave.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> Had a great time as always! It was good to hang out with old friends and meet some new ones. We did get shut down around 9 or so by the rain, but we moved it inside for a bit, then got some good sleep.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a pull this morning, Darrell! The trailer tires weren't budging and I was just digging myself in deeper since the tide was still lapping at my tires when we went to leave.


**** ford!...lol...


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*We had a blast!*

It was really good to see some old friends and meet some new ones as well. The guitars were just gettin' warmed up when we snuck away to get some dinner cooked. The rain started shortly thereafter so we never made it back down to music row.

Heather and I had a great time folks and I hereby demand that we not let as much time go by before we gather again.

Heather and Rex


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

You know, I drove up Bluewater Hwy last Saturday .... there was a large group on the spot and I said to myself... I wonder if the 2Cool group still has Gatherings out there?

Foolish me --- had no clue one was being planned for this weekend.

I remember MANY great times out there during the Fall Gatherings -- typically around 1st or 2nd weekends of October -- the "other" perfect time of year to be out on the beach for camping.... cold sand under my feet, long sleeves in the day, a light jacket at night and easy sleeping in a sleeping bag and tent during the night.

Good times and awesome people.... happy for those who went. They are always fun.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Already looks like I missed a good jam. Dammit.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Put some names with those pics if you get a chance please. I've never been to a gathering. Just can't time one right....thx


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

1st pic - black shirt/black guitar - Megabite, Shadman (white shirt sitting on dark cooler).
2nd pic - Shadman serenading Hooked Up. 
3rd pic - I don't know
4th pic - Cool change
5th pic - Shadman


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

We had a good time. Enjoyed the grandbaby and her little friend Noah. Played in water with the little ones then took them in travel trailer to watch cartoons. Let Darrell handle the cooking. Will post pics later


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> 1st pic - black shirt/black guitar - Megabite, Shadman (white shirt sitting on dark cooler).
> 2nd pic - Shadman serenading Hooked Up.
> 3rd pic - I don't know
> 4th pic - Cool change
> 5th pic - Shadman


Thanks MT......


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*thats me*



MT Stringer said:


> 1st pic - black shirt/black guitar - Megabite, Shadman (white shirt sitting on dark cooler).
> 2nd pic - Shadman serenading Hooked Up.
> 3rd pic - I don't know "Jewfish"
> 4th pic - Cool change
> 5th pic - Shadman


 Got down there about 4 pm missed some of you that were there early.
Had a great time meeting everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I had a great time. Glad Hooked Up convinced me to go. It was great being with old friends and meeting new ones. Really enjoyed meeting the president of the south country.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CoolChange said:


> I had a great time. Glad Hooked Up convinced me to go. It was great being with old friends and meeting new ones. Really enjoyed meeting the president of the south country.


It was good seeing you too, brother. My invite for the TCD gathering still stands. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> 1st pic - black shirt/black guitar - Megabite, Shadman (white shirt sitting on dark cooler).
> 2nd pic - Shadman serenading Hooked Up.
> 3rd pic - I don't know
> 4th pic - Cool change
> 5th pic - Shadman


To the right of me in the first pic are CoachLaw and a friend I brought with me, Brian. Same folks in the second pic.

Third pic is Jewfish, with Megabite's wife sitting to his right.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We were able to stop by only a short time,(black Tahoe with camo jon boat) been fishing all day and were tired but met some great people and wished we could have stayed the night. We will plan for the next one


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*More beach gathering pics.*

More beach gathering pics courtesy of Hooked Up! Thanks Guy.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*A few more.*

A couple more.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

ROSIE said:


> We had a good time. Enjoyed the grandbaby and her little friend Noah. Played in water with the little ones then took them in travel trailer to watch cartoons. Let Darrell handle the cooking. Will post pics later


He had a great time playing so much that he lost his little cap.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Played hooky yesterday to get the sand out of everything & dried out. That was a real toad choker Saturday night. haha 

We both had a great time, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MEGABITE said:


> Played hooky yesterday to get the sand out of everything & dried out. That was a real toad choker Saturday night. haha
> 
> We both had a great time, looking forward to the next one!


Our DJ put me in charge of his gear for TCD. I may need a few pointers. Maybe we will get one without rain in June, haha.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Our DJ put me in charge of his gear for TCD. I may need a few pointers. Maybe we will get one without rain in June, haha.


DJ Mont gonna rock the hizzouse!

( have no idea how that thing works, FYI. haha!)


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MEGABITE said:


> DJ Mont gonna rock the hizzouse!
> 
> ( have no idea how that thing works, FYI. haha!)


me neither, but I will bet between the both of us, we can get it to make some noise  The girls will both be in Key West that whole week and weekend, so I am bachin' it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Put on some Bocephus and there should be a duet formed in no time. :slimer:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like I missed a good one. I'll just plan for the next one....


----------

